# Windsor/ B.W.C.Co. Wristwatch?



## whatisit

New here, trying to find where Brooklyn Watch Case Co. made ladies wristwatch cases with serial #'s that match on case and movement. L.E.Henry signed, Pontiac Supreme band, +10191 etched in case back, 950 (gold type?). Cannot figure out brand of this watch? Date of make? Gold-fill, 8Kgold, or other? Any help is appreciated. TY






I will redo the photos but can't find what size needed?


----------



## whatisit

OK, last one... I think it worked?


----------



## coastcat

I've never heard of that manufacturer, but can say that your watch is very strongly reminiscent of the ladies' watches of the early/mid 1920s. The cases of that era were designed for wrist wear but still had design cues similar to pocket/pin watches.

To demonstrate, I'll show off three pieces from my Hamilton collection...

#1 is a convertible watch from 1925. It could be worn on the wrist, on a chatelaine, or on a pin.









#2 shows the transitional phase. It's a 1923 watch designed for wrist wear, but it also has the decorative dial and heavily engraved case (like your watch has) typical of pocket/pin watches.









#3 is from 1930, by which point ladies' watches had become more rectangular and more definitely *wrist* watches.









As for the gold content, it's unfortunately very likely that your watch is gold-fill rather than solid gold. Many gold watches from that era are now lost forever, melted down as scrap gold. I've purchased two solid gold pieces (#3 and a variant of that same watch), but the rest of my Hammies from that era are gold-fill. It's not for a lack of search effort!


----------



## whatisit

Hello Coastcat, many thanks for the response & photos! The fact it is gold-fill is fine, was just curious because of wear and no wear enough to go thru the gold-fill. I have not seen many watches that do not have a make anywhere. Is the etching (+10191) on inside of case for the watchmaker? And what does the 950 number mean? Sorry so many questions, just curious because it was found in a box of "junk jewelry" in my grandmother's stuff. Thanks again for the response!


----------



## coastcat

Windsor is likely to be the name of the case manufacturer, which is not necessarily the same company that made the movement and/or branded the watch. Most of the cases of my later Hamiltons were made by a company called Wadsworth, and the serial/code numbers on the inside back cover are related only to the case.

It was very common for jewelry stores to buy unbranded watches (ones with no manufacturer name on the dial) to sell under their own name. Watches sold under the Tiffany brand were actually produced by a variety of high-end watchmakers.

What kind of markings are on the movement itself? Below is a closeup of a 1920's Hamilton movement as an example of a marked movement (it's the full-size version of my avatar photo).








This movement's markings include the manufacturer name (Hamilton Watch Co), # of jewels, a serial number (the 7-digit number along the top edge), and the movement model (986). The markings help collectors narrow down the date. This watch's serial number places it somewhere between 1921 and 1923.

Caveat: For a very few brands (such as Hamilton) it's not too difficult to find information on serial numbers. For most brands, you can only guess the age by the style of the case and dial. What you really have to hope for is that someone purchased the watch and then had it serviced within a couple years; watchmakers sometimes scratch service dates onto the inside back cover.


----------



## whatisit

I am getting closer to, at the very least, finding out date and case maker of this dainty watch. Thank you! I am attaching the best photo I have of the movement. The markings on movement are as such: TOP- *L.E.HENRY*/ RIGHT- *15 JLS 2 ADJ*/ BOTTOM RIGHT= BALANCE COCK(?) *AF/RS*/ BOTTOM RIGHT (On Case)- *9056* (which matches back cover last 4 numbers of serial #)/ TOP LEFT- *SWISS*. I hope this is not too confusing. I am not sure if the *"PONTIAC SUPREME"* is the original band but looks like it.


----------



## jim77

Hi Coastcat, I have a Hamilton watch that looks very similar to yours. I posted pictures trying to get some information on it. I am new to the forum and so far have not received any replies. I will repeat my previous post here. My Ladies Hamilton wristwatch in a 14KT case. It looks quite old to me for a wristwatch. I am not a watch collector and was hoping to learn something about the watch such as approximately when it was made based on the serial number, etc. The case also has a separate serial number and several dates and numbers scratched into the inside of the case perhaps when it was serviced. If my picture doesn't come out well it is a Hamilton model 988, serial number 2001666, 17 jewels. The case is serial number 6840262. Did Hamilton make their own cas






es? Anything I could learn would be great. Does the band look original?
Thank you for any info you can provide.


----------



## KCZ

Jim, sorry but CoastCat doesn't frequent the forum much anymore so I doubt she's going to see this.


----------



## rationaltime

Hi Jim,

Welcome to watchuseek.

Based on the serial number the watch dates from 1923.

I can't see much of the band, but it appears to me to be woven plastic
fiber. Plastics are a more recent development. For example, Nylon was
invented in 1935. So, I would say the bracelet is not original.

The Hamilton 988 is about 1 inch diameter, which makes your watch petite.
Presumably you won't be wearing it. I hope you have a woman to display
the watch for you in its intended environment.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

